# Happy Birthday Charles (ccheese)



## Pong (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, Happy Birthday Charles! Hope you have a blast!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2010)

Have a great one Charles!!!


----------



## seesul (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy B´day Charles and many more!
Enjoy the celebration with Edna.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2010)

And to think when Charles was a kid , that morse code and ham radios were the WWW
Happy B'day Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday once again Charles, from both Becca and I.... Hope u have a nice night out..


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 18, 2010)

Happiest of BDs CC. Hope you have many more.


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 18, 2010)

Many happy returns Charles. Have a sublime birthday.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles!!     Hope there are many more sir


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2010)

*Happie Burfdae Charles!!!!*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hope you have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Bday Charles.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charlie, hope you have a good one….



…… and here's to many, many more…….


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2010)

Happiest of birthdays to you, Charles!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Charles...I hope you have a great day (and Missus will let you take a break from the house remodelling)!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shipmate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wish you the most pleasant of birthdays with Mrs C, Mr. C and many more to follow.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles!

Many more my friend!



TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 19, 2010)

A very happy birthday Charles!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles!


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Feb 19, 2010)

Have a great one Charles !


----------



## imalko (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles! Wish you all the best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend! I hope it is a great one, and I wish you many many more!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Charles, wishing you all the best my friend!

Heres to many more...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you, my friends. It means a lot to me to see so many greetings on my 76th birthday. Edna Mae is planning on
taking me out to dinner, at The Surfrider, at the beach, tonight. Thanks, again... 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2010)

Enjoy it! You deserve it!


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2010)

many happy returns Charles, have a great night out


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2010)

*My warmest wishes Dear Pal. A Happy Birthday !!!!*


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charles!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody else notice that Charles' birthday and the assault on Iwo Jima are the same day? 

TO


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy B-Day, Charles! Hope it is fun!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2010)

Heck! I'd be late for my own funeral! Hope you have a great Birthday Charles, and many more to come!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2010)

Very late, but still: Happy birthday Charles!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 22, 2010)

A very happy, belated birthday to you, Charles. 
Here's a sweetie for your office wall:


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2010)

BB: Thanks, Gal. Always was a sucker for garter belts....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 22, 2010)

ccheese said:


> BB: Thanks, Gal. Always was a sucker for garter belts....
> 
> Charles



You're quite welcome, Charles. Google is your friend: Gil Elvgren's the name of the artist.
Enjoy!


----------

